# Price drop on iPod touch and iPhone? Ya thats right.



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

$100 Price Drop on iPhone and iPod Touch? - Mac Rumors

I am  
In January I bought a 8Gb iPod touch. I love it. Would have loved the 16Gb more. If I had the $$$$
Then apple releases a software up date for $20.
And now maybe price drops. 
Look at future shop the 8Gb iPod touch is $279, 16Gb touch is $359. 
Future Shop

I love apple but they screw people.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Isight said:


> I love apple but they screw people.


Early adopters always pay the price -- with any technology, not just Apple... if it's any consolation your early uptake has helped lower the price for the rest of us!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh, boo hoo. Technology changes. What you bought new today is out of date tomorrow.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Not another one of these threads, listen if you don't like the way this works, buy used, and buy it right after a new model is released. But if you need the latest and greatest, you need to be able to afford it, if you can't then don't buy!


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow I can't wait for a price drop. I'll definitely pick up a used 8GB for 200.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

I was seriously considering picking up a 16GB this week. Guess I'll wait a few months.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Oh, boo hoo. Technology changes. What you bought new today is out of date tomorrow.


Wait, you actually expect some of us to understand such a concept?


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Oh, boo hoo. Technology changes. What you bought new today is out of date tomorrow.


What you'll buy new tommorow was probably out of date a year ago would probably be closer to the truth for a lot of tech.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I did not mean it that way! 
Just voicing my opinion.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Isight;636857I said:


> love apple but they screw people.


Um, you DO know that you're reacting to a RUMOUR that has a good chance of not being true, RIGHT?

Don't you think you should save your rage for when this event ACTUALLY happens, if ever?


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I know. Look at the rumors for an ultra portable notebook it came true.
iPhone price drop.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

buy when you NEED, not when you WANT, and if you don't think the price point is fair simply don't buy, it'll eat at you constantly.

If you never need but buy out of want and gadget lust, them's the breaks, just use the thing as soon as you buy it and don't let it sit there until you have time to open it. 

I have family who buy tech stuff if they "see a great deal" and let it sit there for months, totally unaware of Moore's Law or anything to do with price drops...it's so horrific to see.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm not saying the iPhone will NEVER drop in price, of course it will given enough time ... but this rumour STINKS of pre-emptive guessing, a staple of all rumour sites. They just throw out that a price drop is coming, and then when it happens A YEAR LATER they say "see? we predicted this!"

It's just like that canard about praying: "God answers all requests -- Yes, No or Later." Ever heard that one? Did you know the exact same is true if you pray to a bar of soap?

Anyway, the point was that you're getting worked up about a rumour as if it was a foregone conclusion. Take a look at the "how'd they do" articles regarding predictions pre-MacWorld and I think you'll find that the rumour sites didn't actually do very well unless you give them some pretty generous berth between what they said and what actually happened. I'm just saying rumour sites are not always right, and are often WAY off when it comes to exactly WHEN something will happen.

Still waiting for my "iWalk."


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

> It's just like that canard about praying: "God answers all requests -- Yes, No or Later." Ever heard that one? Did you know the exact same is true if you pray to a bar of soap?


Uhhhh godlessness!!

:clap:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Still waiting for my "iWalk."


While you're waiting, build an iWipe


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

rgray said:


> While you're waiting, build an iWipe


Oh, that is DEFINITELY the laugh of the day! Thanks!! :lmao:


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

The iPod Touch at $200 would be a silly move anyway, as they have a great family of iPods that would be virtually killed by putting the top one at such a low price. I can see $100 of the 32GB version, and then $50 off the 16 GB, leaving the 8GB alone or maybe to $299, but that's about as good as you'll get IMHO...


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not all that worried about this anyway. It really doesn't seem all that likely to happen...especially given that the 16GB iPhone and 32GB iPod Touch just came out. It would destroy the iPod offerings and it would **** off the early adopter market even more than the September iPhone price drop debacle. I think June is likely the earliest we'll see something, and more likely September. In all honesty I don't really care though...the 8GB iPhone has been well worth the money for me, and I'm not upgrading until there's a 3G iPhone.

Besides, for those of us that already have unlocked iPhones at least, they'll probably still sell for a nice premium during that time period between the release of the newer iPhones and the unlocking of the newer iPhones, so you'll probably be able to upgrade for little price difference (so long as you're willing to wait for the unlock afterwards)


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Please add RUMOR in front of the subject got me excited, lol


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

I noticed the $50 price drop at Future Shop with interest. Do people think this is a one-off, or that it might be linked to some (I know, rumoured) near future price drop?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I bought a 42" Panasonic plasma the first week of January.
The price just dropped $200.

I love Panasonic, but they screw people…


Now, seriously have you ever noticed that prices on all electronics drops within one month of buying the product? It's like Murphy's law or something…


----------

